# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كل ما يتعلق بتفسير الكشاف لجار الله الزمخشري

## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

تفسير " *الكشاف عن حقائق التنزيل وعيون الأقاويل في وجوه التأويل*" لأبي القاسم محمود بن عمر الزمخشري المتوفى سنة 538 هـ = يعتبر أضخم تفسير وصل إلينا من تراث المعتزلة ، وقد نال من الزيوع وانتشار قديمًا وحديثًا قدرًا كبيرًا ، وترجع أهمية هذا الكتاب إلى حسن عبارة مصنفه ، وتمكنه من تطبيق منهج عبد القاهر الجرجاني البلاغي في دراسة بلاغة القرآن الكريم ، وتكمن خطورته فيما تضمنه من أصول وعقائد المعتزلة في تفسيره لآيات القرآن ، لكن انتشار هذا الفكر والمحاولات المستميتة لإحياء فكر المعتزلة توجب دراسة هذا الفكر ونقده نقدًا علميًّا صحيحًا.
وفي هذا الموضوع أريد جمع وتسجيل كل ما يتعلق بتفسير الزمخشري من معلومات متمثلة في :
- الكتب التي تعرضت للزمخشري بالدراسة في أي جانب من جوانب حياته .
- طبعات تفسير الزمخشري.
- النسخ الخطية لكتاب تفسير الكشاف .
- الكتب التي صنفت في الرد على الزمخشري من أهل الحديث ومن الأشاعرة .
- الحواشي التي صنفت على تفسير الكشاف.
- الكتب التي صنفت في الأحاديث التي أوردها الزمخشري في تفسيره.
-  اختصارات وتلخيصات تفسير الكشاف.

أرجو من الإخوة الأفاضل تسجيل ما لديهم من معلومات حول هذا الموضوع .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

سبق الكلام على تفسير الكشاف في المجلس العلمي في الروابط التالية :

http://majles.alukah.net/t7260/

http://majles.alukah.net/t35288/#post240194

http://majles.alukah.net/t109818/

http://majles.alukah.net/t59412/

http://majles.alukah.net/t73768/

http://majles.alukah.net/t7370/

http://majles.alukah.net/t1278/

http://majles.alukah.net/t33593/

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

من الكتب المفيدة الكاف الشاف لابن حجر إلا أن كتاب ابن حجر هذا لم يخدم في حدود ما أعلم خدمة علمية  تليق به

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الدراسات النحوية واللغوية عند الزمخشري

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t23472/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

صدر عن دار عالم الكتب الحديث بالأردن (1432هـ) كتاب :
دراسات أسلوبية في تفسير الزمخشري 
للدكتور مسعود بودوخة

ويقع في 158 صفحة من القطع المتوسط .http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir24058/#.Vgkfreyqqko

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

على هذا الرابط 
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=8055
طبعة دار المعرفة من تفسير الكشاف ، مجلد واحد ، دار المعرفة 1236 صفحة.

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

هل بالإمكان تزويدي بمخطوطات للكاف الشاف لابن حجر  مما هو متوفر لديكم فلدي رغبة في الاشتغال عليه

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> هل بالإمكان تزويدي بمخطوطات للكاف الشاف لابن حجر  مما هو متوفر لديكم فلدي رغبة في الاشتغال عليه


وأنا أيضًا أعمل عليه لكن على مهل هو وأصله للزيلعي 
والكتاب له نسخة جيدة إن كان لديك الوقت لإنجازه سريعًا ، نسخة فيض الله على موقع جامع المخطوطات هنا :
http://wqf.me/2015/09/08/%D9%85%D9%8...6-14042-15000/

رقم المخطوط (285) رقم الرابط (14328) أعانك الله !
لو توفرت لديك نسخ أخرى ضع رابطها هنا مشكورًا ، أعانك الله !

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

شكر الله لكم أستاذنا المشرف عبد الباقي، لدي نسخة كنت قد حصلتها تحميلا من الشبكة منذ سنة تقريبا، ويبدو انها النسخة نفسها المتوفرة لديك ، ولا أذكر اللحظة أين موضعها من جهازي فإن كانت مغايرةً لهذه النسخة سأوفرها لكم لاحقا بعد البحث، أجدد شكري.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بخصوص طبعات كتاب الكشاف : جاء في "دليل الكتب المطبوعة في الدراسات القرآنية حتى عام 1430هـ / 2009م " ، إعداد مركز الدراسات والمعلومات القرآنية بمعهد الإمام الشاطبي بجدة (ص 467  - 468 ) ما يلي:
- الكشاف عن حقائق التنزيل وعيون الأقاويل في وجوه التأويل / محمود بن عمر بن محمد الخوارزمي الزمخشري (ت 538 هـ ) ؛ تحرير وليم ليس  [ وليم ناسو ليس الأيرلاندي ] ، خادم حسين ، مطبع الليسي : كلكتة ، 1279هـ / 1859م ، 2 مج .
- مطبعة بولاق : القاهرة 1281 هـ / 1864م - 1319 هـ / 1901م ، 2 مج .
- مطبعة شرف : القاهرة 1307 هـ / 1889م ، 2 مج.
- مطبعة محمد مصطفى [ الظاهر أنها مطبعة مصطفى محمد التجارية] : القاهرة ، 1308هـ / 1890م ، 2 مج.
- المطبعة الكبرى الأميرية ببولاق 1318هـ / 1900م ، و(1319هـ / 1901م) ، 3مج. 
- المطبعة البهية المصرية 1343 هـ / 1917م ، 2 مج.
- المكتبة التجارية الكبرى : مصر ، 1354هـ / 1935م ، 4 مج.
- مطبعة الاستقامة : القاهرة ، تصحيح مصطفى حسين أحمد ، 1365ه/ 1946م ، 4 مج .
- مكتبة ومطبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي : القاهرة، مجموعة من المحققين ، 1385 هـ / 1966.
- مكتبة ومطبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي : القاهرة، تحقيق محمد الصادق قمحاوي ، 1392 هـ / 1972 ، 4 مج ، 4 ج .
- دار المعرفة بيروت 1977م - 1983م.
- دار الكتاب العربي بيروت 4 ج .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
حاشية التفتازاني على تفسير الكشاف للزمخشري
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=271316


*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا دكتور رضا ، وأحسن الله إليك .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> هل بالإمكان تزويدي بمخطوطات للكاف الشاف لابن حجر  مما هو متوفر لديكم فلدي رغبة في الاشتغال عليه


هناك نسخة أخرى على جامع المخطوطات في مكتبة ولي الدين أفندي على هذا الرابط :
http://wqf.me/2015/09/05/%D9%85%D8%A...7%D8%A8%D8%B7/

رقم المخطوط (785)

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم وشكر لكم مساعيكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
تفسير الزمخشري - بعض ما يتعلق بمنهجيته وخصائصه*http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir5142/#.VgxAt_l_Oko

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*استدراكا على الشوكاني في استدراكه على الزمخشري .*

http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir32228/#.VgxCnPl_Oko

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سؤال عن أفضل طبعة لكشاف الزمخشري
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir4146/#.VgxDDvl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جهود علماء اليمن في خدمة (الكشاف) للزمخشري
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir30261/#post170290

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما رأيكم فى تفسير الكشاف للزمخشري؟
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir4630/#.VgxDgvl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نصوص من " الكشاف القديم " لأبي القاسم الزمخشري
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir18414/#.VgxDtPl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  منهج العلامة الزمخشري في تعامله مع القراءات من خلال "الكشاف"
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir31702/#.VgxD4Pl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  القراءات المتواترة في تفسير الزمخشري دراسة نقدية
http://www.veecos.net/portal/index.p...rah&Itemid=180
http://www.veecos.net/portal/index.p...----&Itemid=79

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مقارنة بين منهج ابن جرير الطبري ومنهج الزمخشري
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir866/#.VgxEoPl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رسالة دكتوراه : موازنة بين تفسير الكشاف للزمخشري والبحر المحيط لأبي حيان الأن
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir10386/#.VgxE0fl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل حقاً أن الزمخشري زل في الكشاف زلة لا تليق بعلمه؟؟
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir25885/#.VgxE1Pl_Oko

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  منهج الزمخشري رحمه الله في الكشاف لسورة نوح
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir8321/#.VgxFYvl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  " فنقلات الزمخشري "
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir4284/#.VgxFj_l_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *أين أجد كتاب : الانكفاف عن إقراء الكشاف
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=39879

* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الحروف المقطعة بين الشوكاني والزمخشري والطبري
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir18882/#.VgxGM_l_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صدر حديثاً (دراسات أسلوبية في تفسير الزمخشري) للدكتور مسعود بودوخة
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir24058/#.VgxHf_l_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بين ابن عطية والزمخشري
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir3326/#.VgxHyfl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلام منصف للشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك في حق المفسر وإمام البلاغة الزمخشري
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir39453/#.VgxIa_l_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قواعد التفسير عند الزمخشرى
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir41133/#.VgxIpPl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بدع التفاسير عند الزمخشري رحمه الله
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir16991/#.VgxIyfl_Okp

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نجوم في سماء التفسير: " الزمخشري"
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir38158/#.VgxKnPl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  القراءات المتواترة في تفسير الزمخشري دراسة نقدية
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir20860/#.VgxK4Pl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قراءة في الأحاديث الموجودة في تفسير الكشاف
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir5191/#.VgxLYPl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فائدة قال عنها الرازي: لو لم يكن في كتاب "الكشاف" إلا هذه الفائدة لكفاه فخراً وشرفاً
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir24709/#.VgxLy_l_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حاشية الطيبي على الكشاف
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir6115/#.VgxM2Pl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *جديــــــــــــ  ــد: طباعة حاشية الطيبي على تفسير الكشاف كاملةً
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=325412

* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  النص الكامل لمحاضرة الكشاف بين مراقي التحليل ومهاوي التأويل
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir41524/#.VgxNQ_l_Oko

http://www.tafsir.net/lesson/5769

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*حمل : المسائل الاعتزالية في تفسير الكشاف pdf*http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir20630/#.VgxOH_l_Oko

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*في جامعات الأردن*أثر الإعتزال في توجيهات الزمخشري اللغوية والنحوية في الكشاف
[ماجستير] الباحث: مهند حسن حمد الجبالي
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir25219/#.VgxOY_l_Oko

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أحسن الله إليك يا دكتور رضا !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين ولك بالمثل شيخنا الحبيب علي

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وهذه فتوى تتعلق بتفسير الزمخشري:
السؤال:
إنني أريد أن أعلِّم ابني وابنتي اللغة العربية ، كما أنهما يريدان أن يدرسا الدراسات الإسلامية ويريدان أن يبدآ بتعلم اللغة العربية ، كما أنهما يحفظان بعض القرآن والحمد لله ، وهنا في الولايات المتحدة يوجد برنامج يقدمه مركز " البينة " عبارة عن دورة مكثفة من عشرة أشهر لتعلم اللغة العربية ، وما يقلقني هو تحريف العقيدة إذا ما أرسلت أطفالي لأي من هذه البرامج ، وقد وجدت أن مثل هذه البرامج تقوم بتعليم كتابين لفتا انتباهي ، أحد هذه الكتب قمتم بحظره على موقعكم " صفوة التفاسير " ، ولكن لدي سؤال عن الكتاب الثاني وهو " الكشاف " للزمخشري ، وقد وجدت أنه من أئمة المعتزلة ولم أجد أكثر من ذلك ، هل يمكنكم - يا شيخنا - أن ترشدوني إذا ما كان هذا الكتاب يجوز التعلم منه في هذا المركز أم عليَّ أن أمنع أولادي من الذهاب إلى هناك ، كما أن ابني يود الذهاب لجامعة " المدينة " ، هل يمكنكم أن تخبروني بجامعات أخرى غير جامعة " المدينة " يمكن لابني أن يذهب إليها تتناول العقيدة الصحيحة وتعلم العربية . جزاكم الله خيراً لجهودكم الجبارة في هذا الموقع .
الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولاً:
قد أحسنت غاية الإحسان في اهتمامك بأولادك وبسعيك لانتقاء مواد التدريس لتكون متوافقة مع منهج أهل السنَّة ، وهذا من النصح الذي أمرك الله تعالى تجاه من ولاَّك مسئوليتهم .
ثانياً:
الزمخشري صاحب تفسير " الكشّاف " نسبة إلى " زَمَخْشَر " وهي قرية كبيرة من قرى " خوارزم " ، واسمه محمود ، وكنيته أبو القاسم ، توفي عام 538 هـ ، وهو من دعاة الاعتزال الكبار ، والمعتزلة فرقة مبتدعة من أبرز عقائدها : القول بخلق القرآن ، وبنفي رؤية الله تعالى يوم القيامة ، والقول بتعطيل الصفات ، والقول بتخليد مرتكب الكبيرة في النار في الآخرة إذا لقي الله تعالى ولم يتب منها أو لم يقم عليه الحد في الدنيا ، وغير ذلك من أقوال الضلال .
قال الذهبي رحمه الله : " الزمخشري ، العلامة ، كبير المعتزلة ، أبو القاسم محمود بن عمر بن محمد الزمخشري الخوارزمي النحوي ، صاحب " الكشاف " و " المفصل " – في النحو - .
... .
وكان داعية إلى الاعتزال ، الله يسامحه " انتهى مختصراً من "سير أعلام النبلاء" (20/151 – 156) .
ثالثاً :
كتاب الزمخشري " الكشاف " هو في تفسير القرآن ، ولأهل السنَّة عليه ملاحظات كثيرة ، أبرزها :
1. نشر عقائد المعتزلة من خلال التعسف في فهم الآيات القرآنية .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : " وأما " الزمخشري " فتفسيره محشو بالبدعة وعلى طريقة المعتزلة من إنكار الصفات والرؤية والقول بخلق القرآن ، وأنكر أن الله مريد للكائنات وخالق لأفعال العباد ، وغير ذلك من أصول المعتزلة ... وهذه الأصول حشا بها كتابه بعبارة لا يهتدي أكثر الناس إليها ولا لمقاصده فيها ، مع ما فيه من الأحاديث الموضوعة ، ومن قلة النقل عن الصحابة والتابعين " انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (13 /386 ، 387) . 
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله – في ترجمة الزمخشري - : " صالح ، لكنه داعية إلى الاعتزال أجارنا الله , فكن حذراً من " كشَّافه " انتهى من "ميزان الاعتدال" (4/78) . 
2. إنكار قراءات صحيحة مشهورة .
قال أبو حيان الأندلسي رحمه الله : " وهذا على عادته في تغليط القراء وتوهيمهم " انتهى من "تفسير البحر المحيط" (2 /225) .
3. التعرض لمقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالسوء .
فعند قوله تعالى ( عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنكَ لِمَ أَذِنتَ لَهُمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُواْ وَتَعْلَمَ الْكَاذِبِينَ ) التوبة/ 43 : قال الزمخشري : ( عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنكَ ) كناية عن الجناية ؛ لأن العفو رادف لها ، ومعناه : أخطأت وبئس ما فعلت ! .
" تفسير الكشاف " (2 /261) . 
قال أبو حيان الأندلسي رحمه الله : " وكلام الزمخشري في تفسير قوله ( عفا الله عنك لم أذنت لهم ) مما يجب اطراحه ، فضلاً عن أن يذكر فيردّ عليه " انتهى من "تفسير البحر المحيط" (5 /49) .
وقال الشيخ العلامة تاج الدين السبكي رحمه الله : " واعلم أن الكشاف كتاب عظيم في بابه ، ومصنفه إمام في فنه ، إلا أنه رجل مبتدع متجاهر ببدعته ، يضع من قدر النبوة كثيرا ، ويسيء أدبه على أهل السنة والجماعة ، والواجب كشط ما فيه من ذلك كله . 
ولقد كان الشيخ الإمام [ يعني : والده الإمام تقي الدين السبكي ] يقرئه ، فلما انتهى إلى الكلام على قوله تعالى في سورة التكوير : ( إنه لقول رسول كريم ) الآية أعرض عنه صفحا ، وكتب ورقة حسنة سماها : سبب الانكفاف عن إقراء الكشاف ، وقال فيها : قد رأيت كلامه على قوله تعالى : ( عفا الله عنك ) ، وكلامه في سورة التحريم في الزلة ، وغير ذلك من الأماكن التي أساء أدبه فيها على خير خلق الله سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأعرضت عن إقراء كتابه حياء من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مع ما في كتابه من الفوائد والنكت البديعة . 
فانظر كلام الشيخ الإمام الذي برز في جميع العلوم... في حق الكتاب الذي اتخذت الأعاجم قراءته ديدنها . 
والقول عندنا فيه : أنه لا يسمح بالنظر فيه إلا لمن صار على منهاج السنة ، لا تزحزحه شبهات القدرية" انتهى من "معيد النعم ومبيد النقم" (80-81) .
وقال الشيخ محمود شكري الألوسي رحمه الله : " وكم لهذه السقطة في " الكشاف " من نظائر ، ولذلك امتنع من إقرائه بعض الأكابر ، كالإمام السبكي " انتهى من "تفسير الآلوسي" (10 /109) . 
4. كثرة الأحاديث الموضوعة .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : " وكالزمخشري وغيرهم من المفسرين الذين يذكرون من الأحاديث ما يعلم أهل الحديث أنه موضوع " انتهى من "منهاج السنة النبوية" (7 /91) . 
وقال رحمه الله – أيضاً - : " ومثل هذا لا يرويه إلا أحد الرجلين : رجل لا يميِّز بين الصحيح والضعيف والغث والسمين ، وهم جمهور مصنفي السيَر والأخبار وقصص الأنبياء كالثعالبي والواحدي والمهدوي والزمخشري ... وأمثالهم من المصنِّفين في التفسير ، فهؤلاء لا يعرفون الصحيح من السقيم ولا لهم خبرة بالمروي المنقول ولا لهم خبرة بالرواة النقله بل يجمعون فيما يروون بين الصحيح والضعيف ولا يميزون بينهما " انتهى من "الرد على البكري" (1 /73) . 
رابعاً :
فالذي ننصح به ترك دراسة كتاب " الكشَّاف " للزمخشري ؛ لما سبق بيانه من الانتقادات عليه ، سواء في مركز " البيِّنة " أو غيره ، وإن كان المركز موثوقاً فيه فثمة بدائل تغني عن ذلك الكتاب وغيره من كتب البدعة والضلالة ، كتفسير ابن كثير وتفسير الشيخ السعدي ، فليعتنِ بتدريسها .
سئل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله : " ما هي كتب التفسير التي تنصحونني بقراءتها وخصوصاً لطلبة العلم ؟ مأجورين .
فأجاب : 
كتب التفسير - الحقيقة - تختلف مشاربها ، فـ " تفسير ابن كثير " من أحسن التفاسير لكنه رحمه الله لا يعتني كثيراً باللغة العربية يعني : بالبلاغة وأوجه الإعراب وما أشبه ذلك ، و " تفسير ابن جرير " وهو أصل تفسير ابن كثير أيضاً مطول ، وفي الآثار الواردة فيه ما هو غث وسمين ، فيحتاج إلى طالب علم يكون له معرفة بالرجال والأسانيد ، وهناك كتب تفسير جيدة لكن منهجها في العقيدة غير سليم كـ " تفسير الزمخشري " فهو جيد من حيث البلاغة واللغة لكنه ليس بسليم من حيث العقيدة ، وفيه كلمات تمر بالإنسان لا يعرف مغزاها ، لكنها إذا وقرت في قلبه فربما يتبين له مغزاها فيما بعد ، ويكون قد استسلم لها فيضل ، ولذلك أرى أن طالب العلم يأخذ " تفسير ابن كثير " ما دام في أول الطلب أو " تفسير الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي " رحمه الله أو " تفسير أبي بكر الجزائري " ، وهذا ما اطلعتُ عليه وقد يكون فيه تفاسير أخرى مثلها أو أحسن منها ، لكن هذا ما اطلعتُ عليه ، ثم إذا وفقه الله إلى علمٍ واسع وملَكةٍ قوية يدرك بها ما لا يدركه في أيام الطلب : فليراجع كل ما تيسر من التفاسير " انتهى من "نور على الدرب" (شريط : 269) .
وأما بخصوص الجامعات الموثوقة : فاحرص على مراسلة " الجامعة الإسلامية " في المدينة ، أو " جامعة أم القرى " في مكة ، أو " جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود " في الرياض ، أو " جامعة القصيم " في القصيم ، وفي كلٍّ خير إن شاء الله . 
والله أعلم.
http://islamqa.info/ar/161902

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ما رأيكم في تفسير الكشاف للقرآن الكريم؟
مشهور حسن سلمانالسؤال:
ما رأيكم في تفسير الكشاف للقرآن الكريم؟
الإجابة:
الكشاف صاحبه الزمخشري، المتوفى في القرن السادس سنة 538؛ وكتابه من حيث الدقائق اللغوية والنكات البيانية والبلاغية في الذروة.
لكن أقلق العلماء وأزعجهم لمشرب صاحبه العقدي فهو معتزلي جلد، ولذا قال الإمام البلقيني شيخ الحافظ ابن حجر، قال: استخرجت من الكشاف اعتزالاً بالمناقيش، فمثلاً يقول في تفسير الله عز وجل: {فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز}، يقول: أيّ فوز أعظم من دخول الجنة؟! وفي كلامه هذا إشارة إلى نفي الرؤيا، فإنه يوجد فوز أعظم من دخول الجنة، وهو أن يرى المؤمنون ربهم.
وقال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله، في كتابه: (مقدمة في أصول التفسير) في أثناء كلامه عن تفاسير المعتزلة: من هؤلاء من يكون حسن العبادة يدس البدع في كلامه دساً، وأكثر الناس لا يعلمون، كصاحب الكشاف ونحوه، حتى إنه يروج على خلق كثير من أهل السنة، كثير من تفاسيرهم الباطلة.
وقال الإمام الذهبي في ترجمة الزمخشري في (ميزان الاعتدال) قال: صالح لكنه داعية إلى الاعتزال، أجارنا الله فكن حذراً من كشافه.
وقال السيوطي في كتابه (التحذير): وممن لا يقبل تفسيره المبتدع خصوصاً الزمخشري في كشافه فقد أكثر فيه من إخراج الآيات عن وجهها إلى معتقده الفاسد بحيث يسرق الإنسان من حيث لا يشعر، وأساء فيه الأدب على سيد المرسلين في مواضع عديدة، فضلاً عن الصحابة وأهل السنة.
ألف كتاباً سماه (الالتفات عن إطراء الكشاف) ذكر فيه أنه عقد التوبة من إطرائه وتاب إلى الله فلا يقرأه ولا ينظر فيه أبداً لما حواه من الإساءة المذكورة.
وقال: قال ابن السبكي: وقد استشارني بعض أهل المدينة النبوية أن يشتري منه نسخة ويحملها إلى المدينة فأشرت عليه بألا يفعل، حياءاً من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أن ينقل إلى بلد هو فيها كتاب فيه ما يتعلق بجنابه، وقال: على أنه آية في بيان أنواع البلاغة والإعجاز، لولا ما شابه من الاعتزال.
فالعلماء اعتنوا بكتابه وعندي مخطوط للسمين الحلبي فيه رد على اعتزاليات الزمخشري في الكشاف، وألف ابن المنير الإسكندراني كتاباً سماه: (الإنصاف في بيان اعتزاليات الكشاف) وهو مطبوع بذيله.
وكتاب الكشاف حوى أحاديث موضوعة لاسيما الأحاديث الواردة في فضائل السور، فاعتنى العلماء بتخريجه، وأوسع تخريجات أحاديث الكشاف تخريج الزيلعي، وهو مطبوع في أربع مجلدات، واختصره ابن حجر في (الكاف الشاف في تخريج أحاديث الكشاف).
فالكشاف فيه عقدتان سيئتان: الاعتزال والأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة، وللعلماء جهود مشكورة في تصويب هذين العيبين، وقد اعتنى باعتزاليته جمع، وللأسف لم يطبع إلا تعقبات ابن المنير، وهنالك عشرات الكتب بينت اعتزاليات الكشاف ما زالت مخطوطات محفوظة في مكتبات العالم.
وممن اعتنى به وهذبه ورتبه وزاد عليه وتعقبه بنفس قوي أبو حيان في (البحر المحيط) فالذي يقرأ (البحر المحيط) يستطيع أن يستخرج مجلدين أو ثلاثة في تعقب الزمخشري، وفي بيان اعتزاليته في الكشاف.
وممن أكثر من النقل منه النسفي في تفسيره، وحذف اعتزاليته، ولكن النسفي أشعري العقيدة، هذا ما عندي بالنسبة للكشاف، والله أعلم.
http://ar.islamway.net/fatwa/31175/%...B1%D9%8A%D9%85

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا ونفع بك أبا يوسف !

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

هناك مخطوطات لكتاب الكاف الشاف في:
مكتبة فيض الله في تركيا
جامعة ا لإمام محمد بن سعود 
جامعة قار يونس
متحف طويقبوسراي
الجامع الكبير بصنعاء
ونسختين في دار الكتب المصرية
وغير ذلك (انظر الفهرس الشامل للتراث العربي المخطوط صـ 1260)

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

من الرسائل الجامعية



> *العنوان:*
> الشواهد الشعرية فى كتلب الكشاف للزمخشرى :
> 
> *بيانات أخرى:*
> دراسة لغوية /
> 
> *بيان المسئولية :*
> حمود عيظة احمد المحرق ؛ اشراف احمد ع\ا ابراهيم حسن ، سعد سيد احمد عبدالرحيم .
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

أيضا:



> *تصنيف ديوى:*
> 211.62
> 
> *المؤلف:*
> عبدالله، فاطمة كمال الدين أحمد.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> متشابه القرآن فى كشاف الزمخرى /
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

كتاب:



> *المؤلف:*
> ابو شارب، صالح محمد علي.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> السبك والحبك في تفسير الكشاف للزمخشري في ضوء اللسانيات النصية /
> 
> *بيان المسئولية :*
> صالح محمد علي ابو شارب.
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

رسالة:



> *المؤلف:*
> نعامة، منصور الهادي منصور الهادي.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> قضيّة الإعجاز القرآني في تفسير ”الكشّاف” للزّمخشريّ ومدى تأثّر المفسّرين به /
> 
> *بيان المسئولية :*
> منصور الهادي منصور الهادي نعامة ؛ إشراف وجيه محمود أحمد.
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

رسالة:



> *تصنيف ديوى:*
> 227.3
> 
> *المؤلف:*
> علي, إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> مختصر الانتصاف من الكشاف لعلم الدين العراقى (ت :704 هـ) :
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

رسالة:



> *تصنيف ديوى:*
> 415
> 
> *المؤلف:*
> محروز، وليد مصطفى عبدالهادى.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> اصول النحو فى الكشاف للزمخشرى :
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

رسالة:



> *تصنيف ديوى:*
> 415.1
> 
> *المؤلف:*
> على، عبدالناصر على محمد.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> التفصيلات النحوية بين النحويين والمفسرين :
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

كتاب



> *تصنيف ديوى:*
> 227
> 
> *المؤلف:*
> فرج، السيد أحمد.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> الوجيز فى علم تفسير الكتاب العزيز :
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

كتاب



> *المؤلف:*
> رياض، عادل فتحى.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> اعتراضات ابن مالك على الزمخشرى :
> 
> *بيانات أخرى:*
> دراسة نحوية /
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

رسالة



> *تصنيف ديوى:*
> 415.1
> 
> *المؤلف:*
> شعبان، مصطفى محمود حسين.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> تعقبات الشهاب الخفاجى المصرى النوية للامامين الزمخشرى والبيضاوى من خلال حاشيته على تفسير البيضاوى الم سماة عناية القاضى وكفاية الراضى /
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

رسالة



> *المؤلف:*
> فلاح، عبد المجيد
> 
> *العنوان:*
> اختيارات الزمخشرى النحوية فى الكشاف 
> جمعا و دراسة مقارنة/
> 
> *بيان المسئولية :*
> عبد المجيد فلاح
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

رسالة:



> *تصنيف ديوى:*
> 405
> 
> *المؤلف:*
> زين، أيمن فتحى عبدالسلام حسن.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> مكملات العامل وأثرها فى توليد الأساليب :
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

رسالة:



> *تصنيف ديوى:*
> 232.2
> 
> *المؤلف:*
> زغلول, سميرة عبد الله عبد الرحمن. / باحث.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> الأحاديث النبوية فى تفسير الكشاف للزمخشرى /
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

رسالة



> *تصنيف ديوى:*
> 415
> 
> *المؤلف:*
> متولى، أحمد عبدالرحمن.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> السياق اللغوى عند الزمخشرى في الكشاف /
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

رسالة



> *المؤلف:*
> محمد,شعبان رمضان محمود
> 
> *العنوان:*
> صورة الكفار والمشركين فى القران الكريم بين تفسيرى الطبرى والزمخشرى.
> 
> *بيان المسئولية :*
> شعبان رمضان محمود محمد
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

رسالة



> *المؤلف:*
> أحمد، عبد الحميد عبد المبدىء.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> دراسة نحوية صرفية مقارنة بين آراء العلامة الزمخشرى في كتابيه (الكشاف والمفصل) /
> 
> *بيان المسئولية :*
> عبد الحميد عبد المبدىء أحمد ؛ إشراف أحمد محمد عبد الدايم.
> 
> ...

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

رسالة



> *تصنيف ديوى:*
> 347
> 
> *المؤلف:*
> الطاهر ، محمد النعاس
> 
> *العنوان:*
> المحاكمة: بين ابى حيان والزمخشرى وابن عطيه ليحيى الشاوى المغربى المتوفى 1096 ه:
> 
> ...



وتوجد نسخة نفيسة من الكتاب في مكتبة فيض الله 
والكتاب مطبوع من قبل
http://www.alukah.net/library/0/27523/

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

رسالة:



> *المؤلف:*
> عامريه، عصام سيد احمد السيد.
> 
> *العنوان:*
> المحاكمة بين أبى حيان والزمخشرى وابن عطية للشيخ الشاوى
> 
> *بيانات أخرى:*
> دراسة فى المنهج وقضايا النحو/
> 
> ...

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا أخ محمد ، وبارك الله في جهدك !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صدر حديثاً (المحاكمات بين أبي حيان وابن عطية والزمخشري) لأبي زكريا الشاوي (ت1096هـ)
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir18020/#.Vg5Z1vl_Oko

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *حمل كتاب المحاكمات بين ابى حيان وابن عطيةوالزمخشرى للشاوي *نفيس جدا
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=39118

* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  http://www.nquran.com/index.php?grou...pages&rid=3477

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*بدع التفاسير في كشاف الزمخشري*

http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2015/0...-post_301.html

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

تخريج أحاديث الكشاف لابن حجر :
http://majles.alukah.net/t80266/

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

نسخة من الكاف الشاف لابن حجر لم أتمكن من حفظها الرابط قديم وقد حذف الكتاب ، رجو إعادة رفعها مرة أخرى :
http://majles.alukah.net/t17044/

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

*قال أبو حيان في البحر المحيط في التفسير (10/ 229): 
"ومطاوع كب انكب، تقول: كببته فانكب. وقال الزمخشري: ولا شيء من بناء افعل مطوعا، ولا يتقن نحو هذا إلا حملة كتاب سيبويه. وهذا الرجل كثير التبجح بكتاب سيبويه، وكم من نص في كتاب سيبويه عمي بصره وبصيرته! حتى أن الإمام أبا الحجاج يوسف بن معزوز صنف كتابا يذكر فيه ما غلط فيه الزمخشري وما جهله من نصوص كتاب سيبويه"*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا أخ محمد ، فائدة طيبة ، أحسن الله إليك !

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

نسخة خطية للكشاف من مكتبة ولي الدين أفندي ، على جامع المخطوطات :
http://majles.alukah.net/t146699/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*السُّورة القرآنيُّة مدينة مُسوّرة حول ما قاله الزمخشريّ في تفسيره: (الكشّاف)*http://abbasarhila.blogspot.com/2015...g-post_33.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

نغبة الرشاف من خطبة الكشاف

الفيروزآبادي

http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir24077/#.Vhp4RPl_Oko

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

لدي ثلاث طبعات من كتاب الكشاف 
الطبعة الأولى لمكتبة مصطفى البابي الحلبي ، وبهامش الكتاب : ( حاشية الجرجاني ، وكتاب الإنصاف لابن المنير)

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الطبعة الثانية
دار المعرفة بيروت

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الطبعة الثالثة
دار الفكر - بيروت

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

هل يمكنكم بارك الله فيكم  توفير طبعة دار المعرفة على رابط للتحميل

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> هل يمكنكم بارك الله فيكم  توفير طبعة دار المعرفة على رابط للتحميل


وفيكم بارك الله .
للأسف غير مصورة عندي ، ولا يمكنني تصويرها الآن ، لكن لو تمكنت من تصويرها سوف أرفعها هنا وأبلغك على الخاص .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*التوجيه البلاغي للقراءات في الكشاف للزمخشري نماذج*http://library.tafsir.net/book/7794

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t23472/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*تصوير بياني فريد من الزمخشري في الكشاف قال عنه ابن المنير {يكتب بذوب التبر لابالحبر}*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الأوجه البلاغية والدلالية في الكشاف

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الزمخشري وكتابه الكشاف
*http://www.alaqida.net/vb/showthread.php?t=2885

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*اعتراضات الأقسرائي على حاشية الرازي على الكشاف (سراييفو)*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مخطوط : الإسعاف فی شرح شواهد*القاضي و الکشاف*

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

في مكتبتي فيض الله ، وولي الدين التركيتين حواشي عديدة على الكشاف ، وكل حاشية على البيضاوي معدودة في ذلك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

كتاب تخريج الاحاديث والآثار الواقعة في الكشاف للزمخشري Pdf

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صدور كتاب : عودُ الضّمير في تفسير الكشاف للزمخشري

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا دكتور رضا ، لا حرمنا الله من إحسانك !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين وإياكم شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بدع التفاسير عند الزمخشري رحمه الله
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir16991/#.VjDLTLcvfDd

*قواعد التفسير عند الزمخشرى*http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir41133/#.VjDK_bcvfDc

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مخطوط حاشية الطيبي كاملة على الكشاف ـ مكتبة راغب باشا*

----------


## المنصور

لأخيكم حلقة صوتية عن الكشاف في برنامج الدراسات القرآنية الذي يبث من إذاعة القرآن الكريم بالسعودية
وهي على الشبكة وتحتاج لبحث
لعلي أظفر بها قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## المنصور

أظنها هذه
http://www.liveislam.net/browsearchive.php?id=61234

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> أظنها هذه
> http://www.liveislam.net/browsearchive.php?id=61234


جزاكم الله خيرًا يا شيخ عبد الله ، جعلها الله في موازين الحسنات !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مخطوط درر الأصداف من حواشي الكشاف - يحيى العلوي*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ما رأيكم في تفسير الكشاف للقرآن الكريم؟ الشيخ مشهور حسن سلمان
http://ar.islamway.net/fatwa/31175/%...B1%D9%8A%D9%85
http://ar.islamway.com/fatwa/31175/%...B1%D9%8A%D9%85

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

*كلام منصف للشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك في حق المفسر وإمام البلاغة الزمخشري*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

نقل ماتع ومفيد ، حفظ الله الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك ، ونفع الله بك يا أخ حامد الأنصاري !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

* حاشية على الكشاف - الشيرازي*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مخطوط: حاشية الجاربردي على الكشاف*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ، ويمكنك يا شيخ علي الرجوع إلى بعض المقالات المكتوبة عن الكتاب. 

وللعلامة محمد بهجت البيطار رحمه الله ، مقال بعنوان : "الكشاف" لجار الله محمود بن عمر الزمخشري المتوفى سنة 538 هـ 
( نشر في مجلة المنهل - السعودية - ( العدد 6 ، 7 ) جمادى الآخرة - 1366 هــ ). 

ومقال آخر للشيخ إسماعيل الأنصاري رحمه الله ، بعنوان : من حديث الكتب " كشاف الزمخشري". وهو مقال طويل جمع فيه كلام العلماء فيه وفي تفسيره من ناحية العقيدة والتفسير والبلاغة والحديث ، ومن ناحية معاملته للسلف الصالح ، وناحية تنزيل القرآن عما لا يليق به من الفكاهات والهزل وغيرها .
( نشر في مجلة اليمامة - السعودية - السنة الثانية - العدد 5 في 5 / 1374 هــ )

أقول : وقد كان الزمخشري - عفا الله عنه - يتباهى باعتزاليته ، فيقول عندما يطرق الباب على أحد - إذا قيل له : من أنت ؟ - فيرد قائلا : أنا الزمخشري المعتزلي .

وقد استفتح الزمخشري كتابه في التفسير "الكشاف" بقوله :
الحمد لله الذي خلق القرآن!! فقيل له : إذا تركته على هذه الحالة هجره الناس .
فغير كلمة "خلق" بــ : "جعل".
وجعل عنده بمعنى خلق ، ولم يزل الكتاب على هذه اللفظة حتى جاء من أراد ترويج الكتاب بعده فأصلحها بــ" أنزل ".

وقد عثر ابن خلكان على نسخ كثيرة بهذه اللفظة ، ولكنها - رغم كثرتها - ما أثرت في جزم ابن خلكان رحمه الله بأنها من إصلاح غير المصنف، وكلامه رحمه الله في "وفيات الأعيان" 5 / 170 وما بعدها ، حيث قال :
... وكان قد سافر إلى مكة، حرسها الله تعالى، وجاور بها زماناً، فصار يقال له " جار الله " لذلك، وكان هذا الاسم علماً عليه ....
وكان الزمخشري المذكور معتزلي الاعتقاد متظاهراً به، حتى نقل عنه: أنه كان إذا قصد صاحباً له واستأذن عليه في الدخول يقول لمن يأخذ له الإذن: قل له أبو القاسم المعتزلي بالباب.
وأول ما صنف كتاب " الكشاف " كتب استفتاح الخطبة " الحمد لله الذي خلق القرآن " فيقال إنه قيل له: متى تركته على هذه الهيئة هجره الناس ولا يرغب أحد فيه، فغيره بقوله " الحمد لله الذي جعل القرآن " وجعل عندهم بمعنى خلق، والبحث في ذلك يطول، ورأيت في كثير من النسخ " الحمد لله الذي أنزل القرآن " وهذا إصلاح الناس لا إصلاح المصنف....اهــ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صدور كتاب : عودُ الضّمير في تفسير الكشاف للزمخشري

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

تخريج الاحاديث والاثار الواقعة في تفسير الزمخشري
تأليف جمال الدين الزيلعي 
رسالة لنيل درجة دكتوراة من جامعة أم القري

http://download-pdf-books-4free.blog.../pdf_3993.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> لدي ثلاث طبعات من كتاب الكشاف 
> الطبعة الأولى لمكتبة مصطفى البابي الحلبي ، وبهامش الكتاب : ( حاشية الجرجاني ، وكتاب الإنصاف لابن المنير)


*أين أجد كتاب الانتصاف على الكشاف لابن المنير pdf*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *حواشي تفسير الكشاف دراسة منهجية مقارنة*

http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2016/1...-post_997.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: (الكشاف) .. ماله وما عليه!

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  للشاملة : تفسير ( الكشاف ) للزمخشرى مع حاشية الإمام ابن المنير وتخريج الأحاديث للزيلعى

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شروط المفسر في مقدمة الكشاف للإمام الزمخشري

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *كشاف الزمخشري*http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2017/01/blog-post_1.html

----------


## يوسف الكثيري

السلام عليكم


هذه مخطوطة تحتوي على نصف الجزء الرابع من تفسير الكشاف للزمخشري (من يس إلى النجم) الأصل في مكتبة الامبروزيانا الإيطالية ولها صورة في جامعة الإمام, ومن الجامعة صورتُها. 
وقد ذكرها الفهرس الشامل (مخطوطات التفسير 1/173) في تعداده لمخطوطات الكشاف للزمخشري مخطوطة رقم (500) هي مخطوطة الامبروزيانا ترقيم (c18) عدد ألواحها (122) ولا يوجد عليها تاريخ نسخ.
وللأمانة فحجمها كبير (332 ميجا) والتصوير سيء فصفحة تقرأ وصفحة لا تقرأ ويرجع ذلك فيما يبدو إلى اهتزاز آلة التصوير لكن يوجد في الرابط إمكانية التصفح المباشر قبل التحميل
https://up.harajgulf.com/do.php?id=1262698




وهذه المخطوطة نُسِبَت خطأ -في أكثر من مصدر حتى مصورتها في جامعة الإمام- إلى نشوان الحميري على أنها الجزء الرابع من تفسيره (التبيان في تفسير القرآن) وقد فنَّدتُ ذلك في موضوعي
http://majles.alukah.net/t157478/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *درس العلامة السبكي رحمه الله تفسير الزمخشري ثم تركه !

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=310638
*

----------

